# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Spock bei Kabbelwelle

## stehsegler_0815

Hallo,
nach lngerer "Abstinenz" (einige Jahre wegen Gesundheitsproblemen) habe ich  jetzt wieder mit Windsurfen angefangen.
Als ich aufgehrt habe, konnte ich die AirJibe so einigermassen, und ab und zu den Spock probiert.
Jetzt habe ich mich wieder an den Spock gemacht und habe folgende Probleme:
in meinem Revier hat es meistens blde chaotische Kabbelwelle (am Meer) und wenn ich da versuche zu spingen, geht es einigermassen wenn ich mehr am Wind springe (gut fr AirJibe) aber da ist es schwieriger weiterzudrehen (fr mich jedenfalls). wenns das Wasser schn glatt ist, kann ich auch mehr auf Raumschot springen und da komm ich fast rum (einmal gings von alleine, hab aber bis heute nicht kapiert was ich anders gemacht habe, weil alles viel zu schnell ging). Da schaffe ich dann, das Brett langsam weiterdrehen zu lassen. Und danach schifte ich wohl zu frh, jedenfalls habe ich das Brett fast rum und falle nach Lee ins Wasser.
Manchmal dreht es mir auch das Brett unter dem Krper weiter ohne dass ich mitdrehen kann. Dann falle ich natrlich nach hinten und Schluss.
Ich denke ich habe zwei Hauptprobleme:
- ich weiss nicht wie ich es vermeide zu hoch zu springen bei Kabbelwelle
- wenn das Wasser schn glatt ist komme ich gut bis rckwrtsgleiten, fange langsam an zu drehen (meiner Meinung nach zu langsam) und schaffe es nicht, das Segel neutral zu halten bis ich zum bin.

ich weiss, es ist schwierig Tips zu geben, aber vielleicht hatte jemand  so hnliche Probleme.

Danke im voraus und viel Spass beim Surfen !!

----------

